# Seiko Quartz Hybrid <pics>



## longshot (Feb 19, 2005)

I just discovered this Forum and thought you quartz fans might enjoy this franken/hybrid. I really love the big case Seiko 6309 divers, but am also a fan of the 7 jewel all metal Seiko 7548 movement. Jack at IWW had done a custom 7548 quartz diver for me a few years ago but when I ended up with a 6309 with a bad movement and a nice 7548 with a rough case, well it was time for another project!

Here's the first 'hi-viz' 7548:



















And here is its replacement:



















Thanks for lookin!

Lanny


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome Longshot! That's a really good looking watch you've ended up with there. Looks fab on the Nato too.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Longshot, that Seiko looks very nice.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum









Very nice Seiko


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watch







and the strap suits her perfectly.


----------

